# [Swiss NR] 3BLD 1:56.47 single by Federico Soldati



## Freddy88 (Nov 2, 2010)

Done at Halloween Open - Milano


----------



## Flyt (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, congrats!!

I have to admit that you own both most impressive Swiss NR (with pyra)

I like your time for multi ^^ Didn't you have time to finish, or were there mistaken??


----------



## Freddy88 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Flyt, 

thank you for your comment!
There is still a lot of space to improve my BLD record. Aren't you interested in BLD?
Anyway my goal would be to lower it to 1 minute… but I train very rarely because of the university. 

Since my record is 7/7 in Multi I decided to try 8… but I was not trained and I did some mistake (like flipped edges and so) on three cubes. 

I was very lucky to finish exactly at 59:58 minutes … 

Regards!


----------

